# Normal Chalk? Or Liquid Chalk?



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Im starting to struggle on my grip doing dead lifts when i get to around 160kg my grip starts to fail.

i dont really want to use straps - and ALOT of people have said i should use chalk.

Not sure what type i should buy? is there much difference from liquid chalk to normal chalk?

i gather there isn't much mess from the liquid stuff?

Please discuss?

And is ebay the best place to buy some?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Normal chalk is better but i just use liquid chalk from myprotein its pretty cheap and less mess.


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

i use normal chalk and suits me fine, never used liquid chalk so couldn't say what that's like


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

You can usually get away with using liquid chalk in a commercial gym that bans the use of chalk. If you have a local climbing shop, go ask in their for a chalk bag and a chalk ball, they will sort you right out if you can use normal chalk where you train.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Normal chalk, I blather shins and quads when doing deads.

Also cake the bar and top of t-shirt when front squatting.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Liquid chalk brilliant stuff and hardly any mess


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Real chalk.....enough said :tongue:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i prefer normal chalk tbh if its good enough for rock climbers its good enough for me .


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Both will work. The normal chalk probably is better as that is what is used by the pro's but the liquid stuff is less mess. Some gyms might not like the normal chalk.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys MASSIVE help!!


----------

